
Show HN: Easily move between cloud storage (S3, Backblaze, OneDrive, etc.) - PearTechFiend
http://movebot.io
======
nickcw
If you prefer open source tools you can run yourself then rclone will do
exactly this.

[https://rclone.org](https://rclone.org)

(rclone author)

~~~
red0point
I bet they‘re using exactly your tool internally ;)

~~~
Movebot
As awesome as Rclone is, and we agree it serves a purpose.

We can assure you that MoveBot is built on its own and does not use Rclone in
anyway.

------
filleokus
Hmm. So let's say I have some (3) TB of data in S3 and I need to migrate it to
GCP. Before this service I would have had to spin up a machine on AWS/GCP (or
piggyback on some other machine already running there) and used rclone or
something to do the transfer.

The costs then would have been:

\- Egress (per TB)

\- Machine cost (per hour)

\- Work setting it up

With this service my costs are now:

\- Egress (per TB)

\- Movebot (per job + per TB (+ per month))

So basically I'm trading the machine-cost and hassle for the per TB cost for
Movebot.

If this is a one-off/not regular thing for me, I'll probably go with the
standard Movebot plan. That would cost me 255 USD (15 + 3000 * 0.08).

I don't know what sustained speed I would get between AWS and GCP (which ofc
depends on regions etc), but let's say 250 Mbit/s. Something like a m5.large
is ≈ 0.1 USD per hour. 3000 GB / 250 Mbit/s * 0.1 USD per hour = 2.67 USD.

Is the convenience worth me ≈ 250 USD (or a ≈ 100x "markup")? Probably not.

Perhaps there are users that do this regularly and need to have a more
automated way that doesn't involve spinning up machines manually etc. I don't
know.

~~~
toyg
$250 is peanuts in the great scheme of things for even small businesses. If it
saves me half a day of fiddling with rclone/rsync, the chance of getting
things wrong or losing data, and the burden of remembering next month how my
half-assed solution is supposed to work... then it has already paid for
itself.

My issue with it is that I don’t see any support for Glacier, which IMHO would
be a natural target. Sticking to everyday cloud drives only limits its
usefulness in the long run - ok, I’ll do the migration now and then in a year
I won’t even remember that Movebot exists. I’d like a way of backing up my
cloud drives to glacier periodically.

~~~
filleokus
I don't think it would take half a day of fiddling, but yeah I see your point.
Especially considering transit cost for 3TB would be in the ballpark of $250
as well.

However, it would $250 the next month as well.

Backing up is an interesting proposition. Especially if you could schedule
Movebot to do it for you.

~~~
Movebot
Just to iterate on this, appreciate all the feedback.

There is no monthly subscription, unless you are an MSP or partner, and you
only pay for each backup or migration job conducted. So if it’s a one off
migration, it’s just that one off fee.

You can schedule regular backups between cloud storage as well. It also
supports deltas/partial updates of modified files since the last backup where
possible.

I.e. you could set up a daily backup between an S3 bucket and another
provider.

Another thing to note, it also supports native SFTP, SMB and NFS in an effort
to help those move off more traditional systems and infrastructure.

Once again, good discussion and really appreciating the feedback.

------
trevyn
Way too expensive.

~~~
booi
yeah way too expensive.. unless they're saying you don't have to pay normal
egress costs?

~~~
Movebot
We need some early adopters to work with us and test us out since rebranding.
Happy to discuss a large discount or other options based on how much data you
have. If you do need to migrate and are willing to work with us please contact
us on support@movebot.io - disclaimer I work at the company

